# Best Endurance Blogs & Training Hours Question



## SpinningAubrey (Nov 8, 2013)

Endurance blogs! Do you read them?

Have a favorite blog? Share it here! I'm trying to find the best endurance blogs out there. 

On a side note, do you track your training hours with AERC? I feel like that's a silly question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AERC tracks your competition mileage, but not your training mileage. You are on your own for that!

My fav blogs are by Patti Stedman (link) and Karen Chaton (link). Both a wealth of information!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a CTR/endurance blog. Link in my siggie. 

I follow these as well:

The Barb Wire | In the Night Farm…Your Ride is Here.

Go Pony


----------

